# Motor - vfd - South bend heavy 10



## Thoro (Apr 30, 2014)

I am wondering a few things. 

First, what is the "standard" spec rated hp for a sbh10 motor? 

Secondly, if one wishes to go the vfd route with one of these machines, what motor should one use, and what size vfd (rated for x hp)  with that given motor? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe0121 (Apr 30, 2014)

Most people I see use motors in the 1-2HP range. 3/4 HP probably being the absolute minimum. Me I would buy the first decent 3 phase motor I find between 1-3 HP and get a VFD rated 1 HP over the motor and run 220 to it. Lots of great info on youtube. funny thing is most Lathes I see on sale around me typically come with a s phase motor and a rotary converter.


----------



## ttpociask (May 1, 2014)

Thoro said:


> I am wondering a few things.
> 
> First, what is the "standard" spec rated hp for a sbh10 motor?
> 
> ...


Mine has a .5 hp 3ph motor that I believe to be original equipment, I was able to, with help, peice together a vfd for it and it works great, it is rated at .625 hp and also converts 1ph 220v to 3 ph 220v.


----------

